# iOS 8



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

LeeFowler said:


> Was it the six or six plus? The camera reviews of the plus seem great but I just can't imagine walking around with something so big.


The 6. I may get a 6 plus on my other line, but I'm in no rush. I can't imagine walking around with the plus. Even this one is bigger than I'm used to having in my pocket.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I got the 6 today to, I like it


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

Got the 6 delivered today (9/19) it's pretty cool and addicting


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

When I'm on CT on a retina mini and I'm typing a response to a thread, if I minimize the CT app to check something else, then come back to it...the keys on the keyboard are no longer visible. They're there, because if you tap the gray area, a letter is typed, but you don't see what you want to type before contacting the screen.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

When I'm on the ct app and watch a YouTube video. The done button doesn't work. So I have to close the app and re open it


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v4mCTn-Ii8&feature=youtu.be


Just woke up............might sound a bit off :whistling


----------

